# My BodySpace added to your Profile



## mugzy (May 4, 2020)

A tab has been added to your profile titled "My Bodyspace"

I had originally had this developed for TID years ago and then eventually moved the forum to a different software rendering the modification unusable.

I recently found it and added it to UG. I cannot make any changes to it however thought you might like it. Enjoy........

Somebody try it out and let me know if it works.


----------



## silvereyes87 (May 4, 2020)

Tried to add pics. When I click on pic icon nothing happens. Done from mobile


----------



## mugzy (May 4, 2020)

silvereyes87 said:


> Tried to add pics. When I click on pic icon nothing happens. Done from mobile



It says "upload one now" next to the picture.


----------



## Boogieman (May 4, 2020)

Nice! I will have to take some measurements, I think this is a great idea.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 4, 2020)

awesome mugz. i have my measurements at home so i will def. do so. and of course im having the same issue but i will load the measurements later and pics when the bugs are worked out....


----------



## NbleSavage (May 4, 2020)

Haven't measured in a while, added height & weight. Cool idea.


----------



## snake (May 4, 2020)

Would have liked to included the PLs in this. Current lifts, best lifts or totals.


----------



## CantTouchThis (May 4, 2020)

Awesome stuff! Same issue with the pics as stated by silver; need to taķe measurements when home now!


----------



## Seeker (May 4, 2020)

Nice add to members profile.


----------



## mugzy (May 4, 2020)

CantTouchThis said:


> Awesome stuff! Same issue with the pics as stated by silver; need to taķe measurements when home now!



Read the text next to the picture option.


----------



## mugzy (May 4, 2020)

Upload the before picture FIRST the after picture SECOND!


----------



## motown1002 (May 4, 2020)

Nice addition!!


----------



## tinymk (May 4, 2020)

Nice addition


----------



## GearGoddess (May 4, 2020)

Seems to work. Added some of my stuff/measurements, still got a few to update.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 4, 2020)

I’ll mess with it later lol....prolly take me a while to figure it out


----------



## The Tater (May 4, 2020)

Dig it! I’ll update mine.


----------



## lfod14 (May 4, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> Nice! I will have to take some measurements, I think this is a great idea.



Agreed, gotta get out the tape! A place to record and then look at it will help me keep my foot up my own ass!


----------



## Grizzly911 (May 4, 2020)

Love the new addition Mugzy!


----------



## Texan69 (May 4, 2020)

Awesome! I updated as much as I knew. I guessed my BF% if anyone wants to look at my pic and lemme know how close you think I am. 

also my after picture uploaded twice, first time I tried it didn’t take so I thought but it did so it’s there twice. Trying to correct now but can’t seem to delete the duplicate


----------



## silvereyes87 (May 4, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> Awesome! I updated as much as I knew. I guessed my BF% if anyone wants to look at my pic and lemme know how close you think I am.
> 
> also my after picture uploaded twice, first time I tried it didn’t take so I thought but it did so it’s there twice. Trying to correct now but can’t seem to delete the duplicate



10-12% just a guess. I have a similar pic on mine where I was dexa'd at 9%


----------



## mugzy (May 4, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> Awesome! I updated as much as I knew. I guessed my BF% if anyone wants to look at my pic and lemme know how close you think I am.
> 
> also my after picture uploaded twice, first time I tried it didn’t take so I thought but it did so it’s there twice. Trying to correct now but can’t seem to delete the duplicate



Upload them again in order of before then after.


----------



## Boytoy (May 5, 2020)

Awesome idea.  Will have to measure. Never have so curious myself.  Thanks mugzy!  I good way to track progress as well


----------



## automatondan (May 5, 2020)

I added mine (of what I know). Will have to take some measurements with the tape, but I’ve lost quite a bit of weight. Got down to like 180... now I’m back up to the low 190s. But haven’t lifted in a few months... just work hard at my job  and split wood.


----------



## j2048b (May 5, 2020)

Pretty cool addition....


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 5, 2020)

I can get a current pic to upload but I can’t put my before . 
   Side note: t muscle has a lot of different calculators on it for BMI bf% etc might give u an idea. Thanks for adding this .


----------



## mugzy (May 5, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> I can get a current pic to upload but I can’t put my before .
> Side note: t muscle has a lot of different calculators on it for BMI bf% etc might give u an idea. Thanks for adding this .



Looks loaded to me.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (May 5, 2020)

Looks awesome Mugzy! Definitely will add in stats. :32 (1):


----------



## Deadhead (May 6, 2020)

That's pretty cool


----------



## GSgator (May 6, 2020)

Nice feature I have my pics posted now need to take measurements.


----------



## DEADlifter (May 6, 2020)

Very nice Mugzy.  Is there any way to remove or rearrange the progress pics?


----------



## CJ (May 6, 2020)

For some reason, when trying to upload pics, it says I can't be, that i have to accept all the terms. It seems like there might be a box to click that I can't get to. The box won't slide to the side so I can access the ok/yes button.

This is on my phone.


***Edit: Nevermind, I switched to the Twisted Green layout to see if it was oriented in a way where it would work, and it did.


----------



## Texan69 (May 7, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> For some reason, when trying to upload pics, it says I can't be, that i have to accept all the terms. It seems like there might be a box to click that I can't get to. The box won't slide to the side so I can access the ok/yes button.
> 
> This is on my phone.
> 
> ...



dang bro looking lean! Nice


----------

